# 2011 Premium or Recaro?



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi.

Car advertised on Pistonheads 2011 at £51000 but says Premium Edition although has red striped seats in photo. I thought this was called recaro version and recaro was a no cost option or am i wrong?
Used NISSAN GT-R (R35B) PREMIUM EDITION 2011 for sale - PistonHeads (Ref 1375802)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

They are all premium editions as opposed to black editions - it's what they say on the log book.

Mine is a premium edition with recaro no cost option.

ps. good price that!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

As Adam said, they are all premium models but you can choose the recaro seats if you prefer them.

They don't register them as Black and Premium any more, that was pre MY11 according my my dealer.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

I personally prefer the recaro seats as the standard seats start to sag


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

The 2011/12 ones with the recaro seats are called "Recaro Edition" in the brochure

But Premium Edition in the V5 logbook

The Recaro seats offer far more support, however it is down to personal preference


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's not a different edition, it's just a trim option.

So the model is always the same.

It would be like saying piano black trim on the log book of an Audi.


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> It's not a different edition, it's just a trim option.
> 
> So the model is always the same.
> 
> It would be like saying piano black trim on the log book of an Audi.


Adam

That not right!!!

You are correct in saying that the spec of the cars is the same and its only the interior trim (seats and headlining etc) which is different however -

The 09/10 cars were either Black edition or Premium edition

The 11/12 cars were either Recaro edition or Premium edition

Hope that clarifies the situation.

For further info refer to the Nissan brochure or dealer

Also at the bottom of your thread in your signature you've put 2012 DMG Recaro Edition !!!
You have already answered the original question in your signature apart from the fact your car is a 2011 DMG - is that not correct?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Bike Racer,

it is right,

ALL 2011 onwards cars are premium edition as far as the model designation goes and the log book.

Recaro is an interior trim option. On the older cars, black or premium edition affected the model designation on the log book making it a different model of car in the eyes of the dvla.

That's why I'm saying it's akin to having piano black trim on an audi, ie it's not the kind of thing that gets mentioned on the log book.

I say recaro edition in my signature because it's easier than having this conversation each time and follows on from the way the earlier cars were sold.


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi
My log book states that the Model is a GT-R Recaro Edition S-A.I hope that is of interest. MY12 by the way.
Jeff.


----------



## Boyakasha (May 10, 2004)

Already discussed here 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176090-my11-2.html#post1763534


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My12 is the fly in the ointment.


----------

